# Quick Tire Question



## PasionitGrandpa (Dec 20, 2010)

I am going to get new tires for my ram and I was wondering if anyone here has them also so I can get their opinions about them.

The tires I am going to buy are the Goodyear Wrangler Authority size LT265/75R/16 and at wally world there were 3 opinions stating The Best Tire Goodyear Makes, yada yada yada










The cheapest price I found on these puppies were $175.00 a piece and @ $766.80 mounted and balanced, tax, title, out the door that is a lot of jing.

Anyone has these on their truck please let me know how you like them.

Thanks,
Kev


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

under 800 for a set of truck tires mounted and install isnt all that bad. Not running those tires. Sorry


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Not the tire you are asking about, but I am running Goodyear MTR Kevlars.
Nice tire, but not even close ( in the snow ) to what my BFG All Terrain tires were.
When the Goodyears wear out, I am going back to the BFG AT's.
Here is my current tire.


----------



## PasionitGrandpa (Dec 20, 2010)

What is the difference between the two 2robin?


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

PasionitGrandpa;1224632 said:


> What is the difference between the two 2robin?


They are two different tires.
The Goodyear Wrangler Authority and the Goodyear MTR kevlars.
Different tread design, and the MTR's are a kevlar belt instead of a steel belt.

*Two pictures of the Wrangler Authority.*

















*Two pictures of the MTR Kevlars.*


----------



## PasionitGrandpa (Dec 20, 2010)

No what I mean to say was based on your opinion what are the differences between Goodyear and the BFG All Terrain tires you were talking about? BTW those Kevlars look nice and mean too.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

PasionitGrandpa;1224755 said:


> No what I mean to say was based on your opinion what are the differences between Goodyear and the BFG All Terrain tires you were talking about? BTW those Kevlars look nice and mean too.


The BFG AT's wore like iron.
I had 70,000 miles on them and still had some tread left. ( a belt let go ).
You could absolutely floor it ( 4WD ) in the snow and it would take off and hall a$$.
It would stay in a straight line and brake very well ( in the snow ).
I went to get the BFG's again and saw the Goodyear MTR's.
They looked awesome, so I went home and looked at reviews.
They were rate better in mud and the same in every category as the BFG's.
They were the same price, so I went MTR's.
You will never know unless you try them.
Well, I can say the number rating are a little off.
Don't get me wrong, the MTR'S are a very nice tire and look awesome, but I will be going back to the BFG's when it is time for tires again.

The MTR's are in *my opinion*: Ride ( A+ ), noise ( very quite A+ ), mud ( A+ ), dry gravel ( A - ), wet pavement ( B ), snow ( C ), fuel mileage ( B - ), tire life ( A - ).

The BFG AT's in *my opinion* : Ride ( B+/A - ), noise ( A - ), mud ( B / B - ), dry gravel ( A ), wet payment ( A ), snow ( A+ ), fuel mileage ( B+ ), tire life ( A+ )


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

By the way, I am running 35 X 12.50 X 15's.
I Paid $225.00 ea for the MTR's


----------



## PasionitGrandpa (Dec 20, 2010)

2robinhood;1224861 said:


> By the way, I am running 35 X 12.50 X 15's.
> I Paid $225.00 ea for the MTR's


WOWZA Mr. Hood, I thought $175 was a lot of jing, what ever happened to the old days when you could buy a set of great tires for a 100 bucks, 
instead of taking a second mortgage out on your house..lol.

Thank you for you opinion, I value it and I am going to check into those BF's before I make my decision.

Thanks again and have a great day?
Kev


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

PasionitGrandpa;1225366 said:


> WOWZA Mr. Hood, I thought $175 was a lot of jing, what ever happened to the old days when you could buy a set of great tires for a 100 bucks,
> instead of taking a second mortgage out on your house..lol.
> 
> Kev


Understand that you are looking and pricing a standard size tire ( LT265/75R/16 ).
I have six inches of lift and am running 35 inch tires.
$225.00 for a 35" tire is a good price.
But, yes tire prices are not like the old days.


----------



## PasionitGrandpa (Dec 20, 2010)

2robinhood;1225370 said:


> Understand that you are looking and pricing a standard size tire ( LT265/75R/16 ).
> I have six inches of lift and am running 35 inch tires.
> $225.00 for a 35" tire is a good price.
> But, yes tire prices are not like the old days.


Very impressive I like it, love the rims.....nice ride robin


----------



## PasionitGrandpa (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is mine, sorry my phone camera stinks


----------



## truckboy (Jul 8, 2010)

I have radial rover tires on my dodge, i must say they are like a dream on a 500 mile trip, they have rubed only once on the front.


----------



## PasionitGrandpa (Dec 20, 2010)

Decisions, decisions, I already have another pickup i use as my daily driver so my dodge will only be used for snow plowing seasons, so as soon as spring rolls around my ram will be sitting, Holy Crap the gas you burn is just ridiculous plowing.

The bottom line is I want the best tires for snow plowing.


----------

